# port noch belegt



## alias_host (2. Jul 2006)

habe noch ne kleine frage. ich möchte meinen server öfters starten. aber wenn ich den gleichen port benutze, dann bibt es einen fehler ich muss erst einen anderen nutzen und dann kann ich den alten weiterverwenden, ich möchte aebr nict unnötig viele ports benutzen... 

hat hier jemand ne idee? 

noch en kleine frage: 

ich bin jetzt erst in die netzwrkprogrammierung eingestiegen, habe also bis jetzt nur server und den client über einen computer laufen lassen. nun habe ich die fage: wenn ich es über das "richtige" netzwerk (nicht internet) laufen lassen, gibt es da größere probleme z.b.mit der firewall?


----------



## foobar (3. Jul 2006)

Wenn der Port nocht belegt ist, läuft irgendwo noch ein Daemon, den du zuerst beenden mußt. 



> gibt es da größere probleme z.b.mit der firewall?


Kommt ganz auf die Konfiguration deiner Firewall an. Möglicherweise mußt du einen Port forwarden. Hast du denn eine richtige standalone Firewall in einem Router oder einem externen Rechner oder hast du eine Softwarelösung wie Zonealarm?


----------



## alias_host (3. Jul 2006)

also da porblem mit dem belegtem port hat sich erledigt. die frage zu der firewal... bleibt.

also ich möchte es erst einmal mit einem kleineren netzwerk, bzw. mit einem switch und dann mal mit einem router zu probieren. im allgemeinen sollte das programm aber multifu nktional sein, d.h. es sollte auch über das netzwerk in unserer schule laufen. da gibt es für jeden einen account und seine speicherblatte hat man auf einem server...


----------



## foobar (3. Jul 2006)

Das hat aber alles nichts mit deiner Software sondern mit der Konfiguration des Routers zu tun.


----------

